# houston station



## ML (Aug 20, 2015)

How is Houston station for service?


----------



## SteveSFL (Aug 22, 2015)

Not much around in the immediate area (it's just on the other side of the freeway from downtown), but if the weather is cooperative it's only a few blocks walk to food.

The station itself is small and sparse, but most of the staff are friendly. I've departed and arrived both by train and AmBus.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 22, 2015)

There are some pretty neat pics and info about Houston Passenger Rail and Stations from the old days on the walls, and vending machines inside the Station.

Taxis are usually not around the Station, but can be called if needed.

If not on a trip, the Creative Chatter PVs are stored on the tracks behind the Station,nicely restored Dome and Sleeper.

If you're on #1 I wouldn't try to walk to downtown in the dark, but if riding #2 it should be OK if you have time,be sure and ask.


----------

